# Drainage of blisters due to burn



## Kreismann (Apr 14, 2011)

How would a provider correctly code an encounter for initial treatment of 2ND degree burn and drainage of 4 large blisters? Would the drainage of blisters be included in the treatment of burn, or can it be billed separately? 

Also what code would be used for drainage of blister, leg?

Thank you,
Kristi


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2011)

*Burn treatment*

Burn treatment includes draining the blisters if appropriate.  *NOTE:* documentation must include the *TBSA treated*!

Lay description from Encoder Pro
*The physician applies dressing material(s) and/or debrides a partial-thickness burn of blisters and nonviable or nonadherent tissue, initial or subsequent. The physician removes devitalized tissue or tissue that is contaminated by bacteria, foreign material, dead cells, or a crust. The wound is cleansed and a dressing is applied. Report 16020 for treatment of a small burn area, less than 5 percent of total body surface area; 16025 for a medium-sized area, 5 to 10 percent of total body surface area, such as the whole face or a whole extremity; and 16030 for a large burn area, greater than 10 percent of total body surface area, such as more than one extremity. *

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kreismann (Apr 18, 2011)

Your reply was very helpful, Thank you!!!


----------

